# Puppy agility exercises?



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

So we are getting a 2 month old GSD puppy. I am planning on doing the basic obedience first and then agility. Does anyone know some really fun exercises for the puppy. We just want to make her have some fun learning the foundation. If anyone knows some websites or help that would be great!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Clean Run Magazine has great books and video's for puppies and adults!

Clean Run: Puppies 

Congratulations on the new pup and have fun!
Moms


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Truthfully all the engagement and trick training is PERFECT for a future agility puppy. Have you seen this link yet? The 2 videos on the post from February this year show the foundations some of the TOP agility trainers start with their pups! --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Good luck and LOVING to hear another agility GSD is in the making!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Mary Ellen Barry has a good DVD set for foundation work for young dogs, lots of fun stuff to teach. When I get my pup that's part of how I'm getting started. A good puppy Obed. class will be in the works too.


----------

